# Green Lantern



## tokyogirl (Jul 21, 2002)

ok, this is something i found recently and decided to put it here in case anyone's interested.  since the movie hasn't even been cast yet there's no reason for a thingy for it, but just thought i'd put this out there:

(from aintitcool.com)



> According to a report on Superhero Hype SuperHero Hype, "Buffy" star Nicholas Brendon (he plays Xander Harris), is a frontrunner for the role of THE GREEN LANTERN.



warner bros.  is also apparently working on a script for a new wonder woman movie so that's cool.  it looks like it's time for the superheroes!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2002)

Yeah I read this too - was thinking of posting, but I am a bit bogged with mod-stuff in the other forums at the mo.

I am sticking this post here so I remember to come back!


And by the way - I love Nicholas Brendon, but no way is he GL material 



edited -  no I don't "live Nicholas Brendon" at all


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 21, 2002)

that's what i'm thinking....


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 27, 2004)

For discussing the Green Lantern movie...

 Master mentioned on another thread that Jon Stewart was up for the role, which would be really interesting - we don't get him over here in the UK, but of what little I've seen of him on the internet, he's definitely someone who could travel the pond well enough. 

 We miss a lot of great US comic talent on terrestrial UK TV - Jay Leno and Jon Stewart come immediately to mind. We seem to have the latter in Green Lantern - if only they could get the former as the bad guy in the same movie.


----------



## Alysheba (Dec 29, 2004)

The last I heard, Jack Black was up for it as well. Whomever they choose, I hope they do it better justice than "The Hulk" or "The Punisher". Both were kind of disapointing to me.


----------



## Leto (Dec 29, 2004)

Which Green lantern should they adapt ?


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 29, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> Master mentioned on another thread that Jon Stewart was up for the role, which would be really interesting - we don't get him over here in the UK, but of what little I've seen of him on the internet, he's definitely someone who could travel the pond well enough.


Okay, little confused... John Stewart is one of the Terran Green Lanterns... He ain't an actor... And he is the first (and only black - as far as I am aware) Green Lanterns...

Now if there are looking at original Green Lantern - Hal Jordan... Need a 30-40 year old and athletically built white male with brown hair. 

If it is John Stewart... Need a 30-35 year old and VERY athletically built black man...

If it is Guy Gardner... Then a psychopathic red headed weirdo... Jack Black with ginger hair??? YEAH, why not!!!

Oh, and then there is the latest incarnation - Kyle (and I don't know his surname)... 20ish, athletic, slightly cocky, white with brown hair...

And then you got the rest of the Green Lantern Corps, CGI!!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 29, 2004)

Whoops - my bad - I was thinking of Jon Stewart.

Is Jon Stewart not playing a Green Lantern? Now that would be a darn shame.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh god no. green lantern the whusiest hero ever (except as guy gardner). but would they focus on one lantern only, or the entire corps?


----------

